#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct admission to btech cs

## Priyank shishodia

hello engineers, my name is priyank shishodia from ghaziabad. i got 88 % in class 10th and 86% in class 12th. unfortunately gor 111000 rank in aieee. so i took admission in noida international university greater noida ghaziabad. in my 1st semester xams my grade was 9.2. so can i get direct admission in good engg college for btech cs?  and what are the chances that i can get placement through my current college directly after btech?





  Similar Threads: Direct admission in b.tech - 2012 btech direct admission Direct admission in b.tech in hyderabad-btech direct admission in hyderabad Direct admission in b.tech in chennai-btech direct admission in chennai Direct admission in b.tech in bangalore - btech direct admission in banglore Direct admission in b.tech in up-btech direct admission in up

----------


## Rohan Kumar Birtia

you can get job from college placement between 3rd year to 4th year.After that if u didn't get job,u have chances to go through interviews bcause u have good percentage..
don't worrie n'joy this engineering life!!!

----------


## shivam2006

> hello engineers, my name is priyank shishodia from ghaziabad. i got 88 % in class 10th and 86% in class 12th. unfortunately gor 111000 rank in aieee. so i took admission in noida international university greater noida ghaziabad. in my 1st semester exams my grade was 9.2. so can i get direct admission in good engg college for btech cs?  and what are the chances that i can get placement through my current college directly after btech?


Hi priyank,some private universities(*AMITY*) allow the direct admissions for btech just after taking their apprentice exam and then interview which is just for formalities.

But genuinely i will not prefer u to waste your year (in your case) instead you should start preparing for GATE And PSUs,you can get the placement from your collage provided you must have to be *Sincere* not *Serious*.

If you don't get placement from your collage then you have another choice i.e *preparing for GATE,PSUs* and *get good rank* in these Exams because *good ranker* of these exams are directly called from the* Government Company For job*.

And one more thing Don't worrie about Anything,just starting from now little bit concentration on studies,and also in yourself And do it your work...


Also Enjoy the life,Study too much is not also good,you know what i mean..

Some points you should remember

1.improve your Knowledge (Technical>application also+general) And *Personality*.

2.Be Active student means *participating* in *tech fest* and other *curricular activity*.

3.Be *positive* and *confident*,*never* be *over confident*.

4.Maintain your degree.

5.Maintain Some *Quality* in You.

These are some points which will definitely help you to get Good job placement..*Best of Luck For Your Future*. :(y): 
 :):  :):  :):  :):  :):

----------


## amritlal

Hello, actually m upset becoz i cudnt clear IIT, bt my percentage got gud, wht can i do

----------


## amritlal

cn i gt admission in b.tech dis year

----------


## vktiwari

Contact for BE/ B .TECH  admission in Bhopal top collges,direct admission,no donation,good placement records
mo- 08871922678

----------

